# Error compilando media-gfx/eog-3.4.0 (Solucionado)

## lluisparcet

Hola:

En una reciente actualización rutinaria de uno de mis equipos que tengo totalmente en la rama de pruebas (~amd64) y con gnome como entorno de escritorio se actualiza, entre otros, el paquete indicado:

```
~ # emerge -vp eog

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] media-gfx/eog-3.4.0 [3.2.2] USE="exif introspection jpeg lcms tiff -debug -doc -svg -xmp" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

pero no finaliza la compilación y devuelve el siguiente error (Reproduzco las últimas líneas):

```
e/gsettings-desktop-schemas   -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes   -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3 -c -o libeog_la-eog-marshal.lo `test -f 'eog-marshal.c' || echo './'`eog-marshal.c

  CC     eog-main.o

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../cut-n-paste/toolbar-editor -I../cut-n-paste/totem-screensaver -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/gnome-desktop-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0/unix-print -I/usr/include/libpeas-1.0 -I/usr/include/gobject-introspection-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/libffi-3.0.11/include -I/usr/include/libexif -I/usr/include/gsettings-desktop-schemas   -DEOG_DATA_DIR=\""/usr/share/eog"\" -DEOG_LOCALE_DIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/gobject-introspection-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/libffi-3.0.11/include   -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3 -c -o eog-main.o `test -f 'main.c' || echo './'`main.c

  CCLD   libeog.la

main.c: In function ‘main’:

main.c:147:50: error: missing binary operator before token "("

main.c:196:50: error: missing binary operator before token "("

make[3]: *** [eog-main.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/eog-3.4.0/work/eog-3.4.0/src'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/eog-3.4.0/work/eog-3.4.0/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/eog-3.4.0/work/eog-3.4.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: media-gfx/eog-3.4.0 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-gfx/eog-3.4.0'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-gfx/eog-3.4.0'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/eog-3.4.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/eog-3.4.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/eog-3.4.0/work/eog-3.4.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/eog-3.4.0/work/eog-3.4.0'

>>> Failed to emerge media-gfx/eog-3.4.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/eog-3.4.0/temp/build.log'
```

y no se como solucionarlo. He probado compilarlo desde la consola sin entorno gráfico, después de un revdep-rebuild pero siempre devuelve el mismo error. Tampoco he sabido encontrar nada al respecto en el foro ni como "bug". El resto de paquetes han compilado sin problemas.

Agradezco cualquier ayuda.

Saludos cordiales.

Mi "emerge-info":

```
Portage 2.1.10.59 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.15-r1, 3.3.4-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.4-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4600+-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 12 May 2012 08:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p28

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.9.3

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.5

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.3 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r1

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet-build=n"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="ca ca_ES es es_ES"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acpi alsa amd64 avahi berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif extras ffmpeg firefox flac floppy fortran fuse gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gnomecd gstreamer gtk iconv java javascript jpeg kdgraphics lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors logrotate mad mjpeg mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio qt3support readline samba sanner sdl session slang socialweb spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification symlink tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vdpau vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="ca ca_ES es es_ES" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="plustek" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

Last edited by lluisparcet on Thu May 17, 2012 3:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué versión de librsvg tienes instalada?

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola de nuevo:

La versión de "librsvg" que tengo instalada es:

```
gnome-base/librsvg-2.36.1
```

Saludos.

----------

## quilosaq

 *lluisparcet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ~ # emerge -vp eog
> 
> ...

 

Inténtalo añadiendo svg a USE

----------

## lluisparcet

Probaré. He tenido que salir de viaje y hasta el jueves próximo no regreso. Te informaré a la vuelta.

Gracias y saludos.

----------

## lluisparcet

Pués si, has dado en el clavo   :Very Happy:  .

Con la use "svg" activada, media-gfx/eog-3.4.0 termina de compilar sin errores.

En una nueva actualización veo que ya esta disponible media-gfx/eog-3.4.1 que tembién ha terminado de compilar sin problemas

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.

Doy el tema por cerrado.

Saludos

----------

